# 5 Brothers



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe its just me, just got a wonderful email that states no matter your state or if you work alone you MUST carry workmans comp. to continue working for the brothers..Well not me, so good bye brothers.. Then they ask if I want to finish what I have on my list, duh NO!


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

But why don't you carry workers' comp? Do you have a personal disability policy?


----------



## Pushed around (Mar 13, 2015)

Check your states requirements. i know in MN if you meet certain requirements you dont need it. That was sent to 5 brothers and now they are reconsidering that it is needed. You cant buy work comp if you dont qualify unless you buy some other policy which would just be a waste in money.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Pushed around said:


> Check your states requirements. i know in MN if you meet certain requirements you dont need it. That was sent to 5 brothers and now they are reconsidering that it is needed. You cant buy work comp if you dont qualify unless you buy some other policy which would just be a waste in money.


Yes, that is true. They can push it but for example we can't get WMC due to company structure and nothing anyone can do. Ins companies would not write the policy for us and our state has this scenario listed as exclusion. I am general with only subs with two owners listed in the company and I don't need to modify it due to changes in the work load and specifics of the work. We also don't do P&P


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

newreo said:


> Yes, that is true. They can push it but for example we can't get WMC due to company structure and nothing anyone can do. Ins companies would not write the policy for us and our state has this scenario listed as exclusion. I am general with only subs with two owners listed in the company and I don't need to modify it due to changes in the work load and specifics of the work. We also don't do P&P




I am exempt here. Been i business 6 years and would have spent over 20K in this time period for WC if it was required......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I am exempt here. Been i business 6 years and would have spent over 20K in this time period for WC if it was required......


Add another 20K for the chargebacks and no pays you would have if you worked for 5 Brothers.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Add another 20K for the chargebacks and no pays you would have if you worked for 5 Brothers.



Had a 2 year great run with them and then it all went to hell. I quit, got ALL my $$$ and a few months later they hit me with a CB for not reporting a 4"x 2" burned spot in a wood floor on a teardown house. $165 but they didn't owe me any $$$ so the joke was on them LMFAO!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Had a 2 year great run with them and then it all went to hell. I quit, got ALL my $$$ and a few months later they hit me with a CB for not reporting a 4"x 2" burned spot in a wood floor on a teardown house. $165 but they didn't owe me any $$$ so the joke was on them LMFAO!


I love feel good stories like this! They warm my Heart! You should change your screen name to Walt Disney!

The judge made them pay me all my money, attorney fees, and court costs!


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I told 5 girls that I was exempt and they did not care, they STATED you must carry workmans comp no matter what.. So after 4 years with them that is it, all done..Maybe its a way to push me out or they found a new guy...


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

adorler said:


> I told 5 girls that I was exempt and they did not care, they STATED you must carry workmans comp no matter what.. So after 4 years with them that is it, all done..Maybe its a way to push me out or they found a new guy...


Consider it a blessing!


----------



## drpropertypreservation (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh I do feel better knowing I am not alone.


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

*5 Bro's work comp in CA*

This may be old news but after a couple of email exchanges and sending a screen shot of the CSLB webpage showing I am work comp exempt, the threats kept coming. Below is my reply from yesterday:

Sarah,
Since the State of California publishes on the Contractors State Licensing Boards .gov website that I am exempted from workmans compensation, if you need an affidavit please supply a work order so I can be reimbursed for the cost of the unneeded notarized document. $55.00 should do it. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
Rick B. . .


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

*They replied*

Sarah Siecinski
I am sorry but we don’t reimburse for the affidavit being signed.

Thank you,

Sarah Siecinski
Vendor Maintenance Department
Five Brothers Default Management Solutions

My reply:
Then one won't be supplied. I will not have my precious time and money wasted providing something that you already have by way of the State of California. I have already provided, to a previous inquiry, a screenshot from the California.gov website page declaring what 5Bro asked for. If you cannot locate said email I will resend it. The best thing for you to do is it go to the CSLB website and type in 816543 or my company name. 
Best regards, Rick


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Guys and girls you may be exempt AT YOUR OPTION but I can tell you now you CAN purchase WC for owners through your States WC pool and if your crazy you can then SELECT to be exempt from coverage. Costs are fairly low (my home State is $350 a year). 

I will also say I wouldn't hire you as one of my subs if you don't carry this policy! Let's ASSume you hire a sub to complete some work and let's ASSume your crazy enough to not require your sub to have WC.... Who do you think is ultimately responsible if someone is injured on the job?

I will tell you my home State does not require WC on owners BUT I elect to carry coverage! Why? I'm worth more to me than my employees!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

5 years ago I got tired of the way employees were treating(destroying) my equipment. I dumped them all and have worked alone since then, doing mainly grass cuts and snow removal. Workmans comp does seem to be the way of the future, but WC will put me in a pickle. In my state I CANNOT purchase WC that will cover myself, so I could purchase it to be compliant, but it covers NO ONE. One national I signed with last week accepted proof of health insurance, but I don't think this will fly in a couple years. Anyone have any suggestions around this?


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Quit and go into another line of work...these companies are a joke and tightening the ropes to cover there butts in every aspect of the business..workman's comp for a solo person is a joke, they get away with so much and just rake in the cash while you get crapped on


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

safeguard dropout said:


> 5 years ago I got tired of the way employees were treating(destroying) my equipment. I dumped them all and have worked alone since then, doing mainly grass cuts and snow removal. Workmans comp does seem to be the way of the future, but WC will put me in a pickle. In my state I CANNOT purchase WC that will cover myself, so I could purchase it to be compliant, but it covers NO ONE. One national I signed with last week accepted proof of health insurance, but I don't think this will fly in a couple years. Anyone have any suggestions around this?


You have option to say you have one employee and pay percentage from their income. No other options that I can think of


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

What would they ask for in terms of "employee income verification"? Thinking I should incorporate and pay myself a dirt salary...But I'm not much of a businessman. Hate running my business...love working for it. I know I'm weird.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Why would you not want to be covered anyway? What if something happens? You will be screwed. A piece of paper saying you are excempt isnt going to pay the bills...:lol:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh, I am covered...under a disability policy. VERY expensive. The question is how do I get around the nationals WC requirement when it's only me. I can't purchase WC to cover myself in my state.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

probog said:


> This may be old news but after a couple of email exchanges and sending a screen shot of the CSLB webpage showing I am work comp exempt, the threats kept coming. Below is my reply from yesterday:
> 
> Sarah,
> Since the State of California publishes on the Contractors State Licensing Boards .gov website that I am exempted from workmans compensation, if you need an affidavit please supply a work order so I can be reimbursed for the cost of the unneeded notarized document. $55.00 should do it. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> Rick B. . .


Why why why in the world do you guys do these dances? The answer is no end of story. If they don't like it they can hire someone else! No need to send snarky emails back and forth to fill your day. Tell them to kick rocks and get on with your next job.


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Why why why in the world do you guys do these dances? The answer is no end of story. If they don't like it they can hire someone else! No need to send snarky emails back and forth to fill your day. Tell them to kick rocks and get on with your next job.


CL Hack: Your point is well taken. I do about 6-10 inspections for these guys a month, that's it. I have been inactive on the preservation side since late 2014. I get $20-25 per, and only do the ones convenient to my location, as my GC biz has ramped back up ad I'm doing what I really enjoy the most. I just had a few extra minutes and knew where it would go. Of course its like beating a wet gunnysack. BTW I always appreciated the input you have added here through the years. It's too bad new victims keep signing up with these Nat's. They would do well to heed the experience spoken on this forum...I know I did.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Guys and girls you may be exempt AT YOUR OPTION but I can tell you now you CAN purchase WC for owners through your States WC pool and if your crazy you can then SELECT to be exempt from coverage. Costs are fairly low (my home State is $350 a year).
> 
> I will also say I wouldn't hire you as one of my subs if you don't carry this policy! Let's ASSume you hire a sub to complete some work and let's ASSume your crazy enough to not require your sub to have WC.... Who do you think is ultimately responsible if someone is injured on the job?
> 
> I will tell you my home State does not require WC on owners BUT I elect to carry coverage! Why? I'm worth more to me than my employees!


Wannabe, you have me thinking here. I always understood that Business owners even if covered under their policy (Not exempt) could not collect compensation if hurt. Maybe I need to re-check this!


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I had the same thoughts. I was under the impression that business owners could not file a claim with WC.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ask your broker. I believe all WC companies use NCCI Forms (National Council on Compensation Insurance) and you list the type of entity your business is (sole prop, LLC, inc etc). Then you list the owners of the company and the percentage of ownership with the yearly compensation of the owner (s). 

Easy peasy. The misconception is that owners cannot get WC. In reality it's an option for owners and only mandatory for employees (and that's an option too if you want to post a bond to your States Dept of Labor).


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

I did have to show I was S corp and also that my wife and I were the only shareholders (Had to be equal) in order to make my salary exempt from my premium. Im going to call them Monday and ask about an owner being able to file a claim if they are on the policy.


----------

